# Jersey--Update with pics-YEAH!!



## texascowmama (Dec 12, 2009)

Chloe had her first calf, Zoe, last Saturday.  She has been a wonderful mother!!  Now, I have a few questions.  Please ignore my stupidity, I'm a newbie, too!!  Do I need to milk Chloe or will the calf take care of all of it.  Someone told me she is going to get mastitis if I don't milk her.  Should I get an orphaned calf or bottle calf to put on her since she is NOT wanting to be milked?  Is there an easy way, without getting kicked in the head for her to be milked?  She is a spoiled cow and loves me very much.  She allows me to touch her udder, but doesn't want me doing anything with them.  

Any advice will be appreciated.  I'll add a picture just for the pure cuteness of it!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 12, 2009)

The calf is adorable. 

I'm sorry I have no cow experience.


----------



## texascowmama (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks!!  We think she is just precious!


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 12, 2009)

If you don't wish to milk her, her calf will take care of it and she will slowly adjust her milk production for her calf's needs.  If you want to see if you can foster a bum calf on her, this will make you a little profit in the end and will keep her milk production up in case you wish to milk her a little later on.  

Do you have a head gate you can put her in to immobilize her for milking or for grafting on an additional calf?


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 12, 2009)

Leave mother nature alone and that calf will handle the milk supply at this point.

cute pic!!


----------



## jhm47 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm not so sure that the calf can handle all the milk that a healthy Jersey cow can produce.  Jersey milk is pretty rich, and their calves are quite small.  I would guess that the calf is only sucking on one or two teats, and that the rest of them are getting pretty filled up by now.  Another calf that sucks on the other side would be a good idea.  Whatever you do, don't allow that cow to get mastitis.  It can kill them if not treated correctly.


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh, I don't think God made any mistakes there....    My Jersey calf milked all four teats just fine and did a great job of drinking all the milk mama produced.  Cows generally produce what's needed, when it's needed.


----------



## Thewife (Dec 13, 2009)

I watched a 1/2 Jersey die from mastits, just because "some one" figured the calf would take care of everything. 

In my experiance with pure Jerseys and 1/2 jerseys(and 1/2 holstiens), first calvers did OK with 1 calf. 
I *would* make sure all 4 quarters were being milked. 
I *would* not over feed the grains or higher quailty feeds until I knew the calf and mom had found the happy balance.


----------



## jhm47 (Dec 13, 2009)

Maybe God didn't make any mistakes, but people do.  Cattle have been bred up to enhance certain characteristics, and in dairy breeds, milk production and quality are what's been emphasized.  There is NO WAY that a little Jersey calf can consume all the milk that a well-bred cow can produce.  If this calf is just sucking on one or two teats, there will be problems, and it won't be pretty.  I've had Simmental cows (basically dual purpose cattle) that lost their calves.  Since I didn't have another calf available to graft onto the cow, I just turned them out with the rest of the cows.  In a week or so, I noticed that the cows had a lot of swelling in their udders, and the cows were depressed.  I got them in and treated them with pennicillin.  At this stage, they were too infected for the drug to cure them, and the udders broke open and huge amounts of pus poured out.  The udders were totally ruined, and I was lucky to salvage the cows for slaughter.  It took about 6 months for them to finally get back to normal and gain back some of the weight that they lost during the infection.  

Keep an eye on her.  If the udder becomes hard and sore to the touch, you have a problem.  Make sure that the calf sucks on both sides, and on each teat.  With mastitis, the cow won't let the calf suck on the infected teats, and the calf won't like the taste of the pus, blood and mucus that comes out anyway, so it's then necessary to milk out the mess, and believe me, that's no fun.


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 13, 2009)

Texas, here is a cool link to a site that has mongo info on training your young cow for milking, etc.  Mentions milking to prevent mastitis also:

http://www.taranakifarm.com/blog/?cat=27


----------



## texascowmama (Dec 13, 2009)

I guess there are many different opinions.  I have been keeping a close eye on Chloe and her heifer.  This AM I got Chloe tied up and was going to milk her myself.  She wasn't having any part of it.  I will have to get my husband to help me so I don't get hurt.  The calf is doing fine.  I'm going out again now to check on them and watch the calf nurse. 

Thanks to all of you.  I know there are many different ways of handling this, but the bottom line is I don't want a sick cow, we love her dearly.


----------



## texascowmama (Dec 13, 2009)

YEAH, YEAH!!  I put my big girl panties on and got it done!!  My dear husband got a panel to contain her and we milked her for an hour it seemed like.  Her back right quarter was plugged, but no fever or pus or blood.  Milked her all the way down and I could hear her say "THANK YOU!!"

She was so good and still for us.  She didn't even try to kick.  YEAH CHLOE!!! Now, I will milk her twice a day at feeding time and get her trained.  I'm excited and relieved at the same time!!  Thanks to all for your concern!!


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 13, 2009)

Great news!  Your calf is lovely....can you post a pic of them both?


----------



## texascowmama (Dec 13, 2009)

Chloe and Zoe


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you!  So very, very beautiful cows!


----------



## jhm47 (Dec 14, 2009)

Another great benefit to hand milking is that you will have very strong forearms in a couple of weeks.  Nothing like hand milking to develop that killer handshake that can drop even the toughest among us to his/her knees!  lol


----------



## texascowmama (Dec 14, 2009)

So, that explains the soreness in them this AM!!  I'll be lookin' like popeye in no time.............LOL!!


----------



## freemotion (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh, you MUST make butter and cheese!!!  You must!  I am sooooo jealous!!!


----------



## annanicole18 (Dec 15, 2009)

I love mommas coloring!!! lucky you that you now not only have a calf a heifer at that but also are going to get fresh milk.  i'm jealous and am counting down the days until my dairy doe gives birth


----------

